# Champ in TN--Cushing's Disease, advice please



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

SAD NEWS...... 
HELLO EVERYONE....I JUST SPOKE WITH CHAMP'S VET AND HIS KIDNEYS ARE NOT FUNCTIONING VERY WELL...HE SAYS THAT HE'S NOT ALARMED AT CHAMP'S NUMBERS (9.0) NORMAL BEING 0.2 AS HE'S SEEN SOME NUMBERS AT 35. +....HE THINKS IT COULD BE POSSIBLE THAT CHAMP MAY HAVE CUSHING'S DISEASE......HE SAID THAT HE IS READING UP ON THE ATOPICA TO SEE IF THIS COULD CAUSE HIS KIDNEYS TO ACT THIS WAY...BUT IF THAT ISN'T THE CASE THEN HE WOULD HAVE TO DO 2 BLOODTESTS ON CHAMP TO RULE OUT CUSHINGS...... 
I'M SO AFRAID TO LET CHAMP GO...BUT AT THE SAME TIME I'M SCARED THAT ALL OF THESE MEDS WILL END UP KILLING HIM.....I'M SO SCARED THAT I'M LITERALLY SICK TO MY STOMACH RIGHT NOW......I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO OR WHERE TO TURN...I REALLY NEED SOME SERIOUS ADVICE....I'M PRAYING FOR A MIRACLE....I'M SO SORRY TO BURDEN EVERYONE ON HERE, BUT I HAVE KNOWHERE ELSE TO TURN...AND YOU ALL HAVE TRUELY BECOME MY COMFORT AND MY ROCK.... I WAS TOO UPSET TO EVEN TALK TO HIS VET WHE HE CALLED AND FORGOT TO ASK...IS THIS SOMETHING THAT CAN KILL HIM SINCE HE ALSO HAS THE PEMPHIGUS AND THYROID ISSUE? CAN SOMEONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW...HAS ANYONE DEALT WITH THIS DISEASE BEFORE? I AM LOOKING IT UP ON THE INTERNET RIGHT NOW. 

JEWEL


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Jewel, I am so sorry. I don't know anything about cushing's disease, but hopefully someone else will. I just wanted to say that I am praying for you and Champ and your family. Feel free to give me a call if you need to talk.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I changed the header so that people would see this. 

I'm so sorry that Champ's kidneys aren't doing well. My dog Chama was tested for Cushing's disease (just the first step and her values weren't high enough to indicate further testing) and I remember another dog on here recently was also tested. I know that Cushing's is treatable but don't know much more about it.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you so much...I really appreciate that...I was tempted to call you yesterday, but I was so down that I didn't want to stress you with my depression....Maybe when I can talk about this without crying I'll give you a call...Thank you again


> Originally Posted By: jazy's momJewel, I am so sorry. I don't know anything about cushing's disease, but hopefully someone else will. I just wanted to say that I am praying for you and Champ and your family. Feel free to give me a call if you need to talk.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re:Rescues in Knoxville,TN*

You are lucky to have Jazy's mom, that is for sure. 

I don't know-does he look like a Cushing's dog? And he's young for it. It may be a drug induced thing. I wonder if he has the MDR1 (or whatever it is) sensitivity and that is causing some drug reactions-not even sure if that is possible? 

Lots of information (some way over my head) plus links to other sites:
http://www.kateconnick.com/library/cushingsdisease.html one of the links-an easier quicker read to start with: http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_cushing_symptoms.html

Is he talking about his BUN and creatinine like in kidney problems? 

Nice info on bloodwork in case they don't explain it well: http://www.thepetcenter.com/pha/cp.html

More on kidneys (I know it says failure-which is scary-but have seen dogs on IMOM live a long time with CRF): http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_chronic_renal_failure.html

There is a suspected connection with atopica/cyclosporine with the MDR1 mutation: http://www.miniaussierescue.org/BusterAlert/MDR1VetFactSheetLK9-8-07.doc

This was part of Simone's problem on IMOM. Have your vet call the UT vets.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you....


> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI changed the header so that people would see this.
> 
> I'm so sorry that Champ's kidneys aren't doing well. My dog Chama was tested for Cushing's disease (just the first step and her values weren't high enough to indicate further testing) and I remember another dog on here recently was also tested. I know that Cushing's is treatable but don't know much more about it.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

I agree she is very sweet!
oK...these are the symptoms of Cushing's I have marked yes to the symptoms that Champ has...alot of these symtopms are also symptoms of Pemphigus...the excessives water drinking a frequent urinating didn't start until Champ started the Atopica...which is why Champ's vet seems to think that it could be medicine induced..

The most common symptoms include:
• increased/excessive water consumption (polydipsia)-YES
• increased/excessive urination (polyuria)-YES
• urinary accidents in previously housetrained dogs-YES
• increased/excessive appetite (polyphagia)-NO
• appearance of food stealing/guarding, begging, trash -dumping, etc.-NO
• sagging, bloated, pot-bellied appearance-NO
• weight gain or its appearance, due to fat redistribution-NO
• loss of muscle mass, giving the appearance of weight loss-YES
• bony, skull-like appearance of head-YES
• exercise intolerance, lethargy, general or hind-leg weakness-YES
• new reluctance to jump on furniture or people-YES
• excess panting, seeking cool surfaces to rest on-NO
• symmetrically thinning hair or baldness (alopecia) on torso-YES
• other coat changes like dullness, dryness-NO
• slow regrowth of hair after clipping-NO
• thin, wrinkled, fragile, and/or darkly pigmented skin-YES
• easily damaged/bruised skin that heals slowly-YES
• hard, calcified lumps in the skin (calcinosis cutis)-YES
• susceptibility to infections (especially skin and urinary)YES
• diabetes, pancreatitis, seizures -NO

quote=JeanKBBMMMAAN]You are lucky to have Jazy's mom, that is for sure. 

I don't know-does he look like a Cushing's dog? And he's young for it. It may be a drug induced thing. I wonder if he has the MDR1 (or whatever it is) sensitivity and that is causing some drug reactions-not even sure if that is possible? 

Lots of information (some way over my head) plus links to other sites:
http://www.kateconnick.com/library/cushingsdisease.html one of the links-an easier quicker read to start with: http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_cushing_symptoms.html

Is he talking about his BUN and creatinine like in kidney problems? 

Nice info on bloodwork in case they don't explain it well: http://www.thepetcenter.com/pha/cp.html[/quote]


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Here is the best site (I think) on that MDR1 mutation:
http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-vcpl/ but I can't figure out what the signs/symptoms of a reaction are. I am just not seeing it but I guess it can impact kidneys.


----------



## Avamom (Sep 28, 2004)

If his kidneys are having issues it can be a wide variety of things, Cushing’s is just one of the causes of kidney failure....this could be just a time period issue, meaning while his body is struggling and he is on so many meds, that his kidney levels are bad...meaning with kidney support you can get him through this crisis without too much damage....

One of my foster dogs is in chronic renal failure, we support him with a modified diet that I cook for him....kidneys issues are complicated and all those symptoms that you put yes to can be associated with decreased kidney function, not just caused by Cushing’s disease.

What blood tests were run? You need to do a complete Super Chem or at least a renal panel with CBC and urinalysis to get a complete picture of how the kidneys are functioning. Then the key is to address the kidney issues, not just figure out what caused it... 

Does your vet have much experience with kidney issues? If not, it might be good to have the blood results looked at by the vet school...they would have the most up to date treatment options for you....most will advise you to get on a prescription kidney diet (kibble) but I highly recommend home cooking so you can adjust levels specific to him....check out the *K9 Kidneydiet yahoo group*, they are awesome....so much info!!! 

This is a great info site too: http://www.dogaware.com/kidney.html


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

His vet did a Urinalysis-this determined the Kidney issues....Before doing this he did a" Superchem CBC T4
He now says that he needs to do more blood work...and will call me today to let me know for sure after he researches his meds and finds out if this is related to them.... His pH was 7.5(HIGH) and Specific Gravity was 1.003 (LOW) Everything else on the test showed to be within Reference Range....He had a Urine Microalbumin test done and that is what showed the numbers to be 0.9


> Originally Posted By: Avamom
> If his kidneys are having issues it can be a wide variety of things, Cushing&#146;s is just one of the causes of kidney failure....this could be just a time period issue, meaning while his body is struggling and he is on so many meds, that his kidney levels are bad...meaning with kidney support you can get him through this crisis without too much damage....
> 
> One of my foster dogs is in chronic renal failure, we support him with a modified diet that I cook for him....kidneys issues are complicated and all those symptoms that you put yes to can be associated with decreased kidney function, not just caused by Cushing&#146;s disease.
> ...


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Jewel, I am so sorry to hear the update on Champ.

Sometimes things get worse before they get better. Please keep the faith, that he will pull through this will flying colors.

Hugs and prayers to both of you.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear more bad news on Champ.

I hope they find that it is a reaction to all the meds.

Keep your chin up, you have come such a long way.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

couple things to ponder..

When I had my aussie tested for cushings, I believe it was a two step blood test,,

Something I found while cruising my dog med books, Champ also resembles a picture I found of a dog who has ZINC deficiency..
Maybe ask about that? From what I read, it's easily treatable..

However, he does resemble pics of dogs with low thyroid..and phemingus(sp)..

My aussie is an MDR1 (mutant/mutant) carrier,,she cannot take alot of pretty common as well as not common drugs, as they could literally kill her...atopica/cyclo is one of them. There are some GSD's that DO carry this gene..It can be tested for via WSU
very simple mouth swab, they send you the kit 
http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-VCPL/


My male GSD was on atopica for 3 months..(treatment of perianal fistula's) there are alot of side effects to the drug..I had blood work done/as well as kidney liver function tests done every 3 wks..It CAN affect kidneys/liver,,some dogs can not tolerate it well, lethargy, vomiting, diarhea..

Something to think about to,,,Personally, (and I'm no vet),,I would try using Desitin (as in baby diaper rash creme very easily bought and cheap over the counter),,on his sores..

My male aussie gets nasty nasty fungus sores, and I use this to clear them up..One thing, you do NOT want the dog licking this stuff..It is soothing tho and healing. (in fact alot of us use this on our PF dogs butts))

I would most likely run a Cushings test on him, to rule it in or out..
I would give the thyroid meds a chance to kick in, because if its as SIMPLE as thyroid issue,,well heck go for it )))

How long has he been on the atopica?? And whats the dose? 
When on atopica, "trough" tests should be done (and sorry but that isn't cheap),,to test the levels of the drug in system,,to low or to high a dose, and frankly it's a waste of money because it won't have the affect it supposed to.. The problem with atopica, is, it's an immune suppressing drug,,it's shutting down the immune system to hopefully, "Stop" what's going on,,in doing so, it can leave the dog open to a host of "other" things to crop up..

Please keep us updated.
Diane


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Diane,
Thanks for this information...
Champ is taking 300mgs of Atopica every 24hrs...He has been on it for a month on the 16th....the first two weeks after taking it, his energy spiked and his sores started to dry out and turn white instead of red and oozing....then he just went back to how he was before...

Right now he is very weak and sleeps alot...and will only eat if I'm sitting next to him....he is also trying to eat his poop....he is constantly drinking water and his paws are starting to bleed....

His ears are still really bad so he's still shaking his head alot....although last night I began to use Medihoney just on the top of his head where it was also bloody and oozing puss....when I woke up this morning to check his dressings the gauze pad was full of puss, but his head was clean and dry....it had also turned kinda brown where the sores have started to heal

He will hopefully be having the test for Cushings today....I'm waiting for his vet to call me and give me a price and appointment time.....

I will keep everyone posted.....thanks agaib for this information..

Jewel


> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAcouple things to ponder..
> 
> When I had my aussie tested for cushings, I believe it was a two step blood test,,
> 
> ...


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

I forgot to ask...what is done for a dog that has MDR1?


> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAcouple things to ponder..
> 
> When I had my aussie tested for cushings, I believe it was a two step blood test,,
> 
> ...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

MDR1 is a 'gene' that a dog may or may not carry...You don't have to 'do' anything,,it does not affect them in anyway..however, if the dog tests as being mutant/mutant (has the gene/would pass it on to offspring),,or normal/mutant ( has the gene / "may" pass it on to offspring)..a long list of drugs (it's on the wsu site) could literally kill the dog if taken..

For example, my aussie is mutant/mutant , she can't take any of the drugs on the "no no" list, so I have to be careful IF she becomes ill what I treat her with..

300mgs of cyclo,,isn't that high,,it's probably about right for his size. but if it's not working NOW,,then it probably either is 1. not the right dosage or 2. just isn't going to work for him..After a month you should see some improvement from the cyclo if it's going to work..Also,,you mention he's trying to eat poop..OH MY,,my male GSD when on cyclo turned into MAJOR poop eater, and continues to this day,,he was NEVER a poop eater prior..so maybe that's also a side effect..

Poor Champ sounds so ill ((((...I would still try the Desitin on some of his sores..see if that helps..and ask about a zinc deficiency..

There is also this website, where a couple of really good vets frequent..maybe try posting his story there for some "free" vet advice.
http://p069.ezboard.com/fhealthforumfordogsandcatsfrm14

Please let us know about the cushings test..
diane


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Jewel,

I am sorry that Champ isn't doing well. This must be so frustrating for you and for your family. 

What did the vet say today?


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi Jewel,
I've read the whole story and it's heartbreaking. Your poor dog is in bad shape and I hope dearly that he'll get better. I'm thinking of you and your story had affected me deeply. I'll keep reading and send thoughts his way and yours.
This must be exhausting for you as well, it's been going on for a long time now. I hope you see some resolution soon.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Champ didn't have his appoinment yesterday. His vet had an emergency come in and couldn't see Champ....He probably won't see him til Friday, because my daughter has her end of season track banquet today.....

On another bad note...Cheryl Kenny From U.T.-Billing called me yesterday and said that she wants her name as well as U.T.'s name removed from any websites. 

<span style="color: #666666">_***edited by Admin to remove content that is against board rules***_</span>

I'm still keeping my faith and I know that God will make a way for Champ to recieve the care that he needs.....
Please continue to pray for us..

Love 
Jewel


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Jewel

I know that you feel frustrated and overwhelmed right now. But you and Champ have a huge group of people here who are praying and offering strength to you and Champ.

I know it's hard to have all the support so far away, but please know that we do care greatly for the both of you and we will do whatever we can to try to ease your burden.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you so much...I know that I have so many people on here that care for Champ and I .....if it weren't for all of you I know we wouldn't have made it this far...

Thank you so much for your kind words....it really means so much to me....


> Originally Posted By: ThreeDogsJewel
> 
> I know that you feel frustrated and overwhelmed right now. But you and Champ have a huge group of people here who are praying and offering strength to you and Champ.
> 
> I know it's hard to have all the support so far away, but please know that we do care greatly for the both of you and we will do whatever we can to try to ease your burden.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Jewel,

Hang in there.

<span style="color: #666666">_***edited by Admin to remove content that is against board rules***_</span>


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

<span style="color: #666666">_***edited by Admin to remove content that is against board rules***_</span>


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

<span style="color: #666666">_***edited by Admin to remove content that is against board rules***_</span>


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I just want to throw a caution out to members. Before sending your hard earned money to someone you’ve only met via the internet, PLEASE use caution. 

Also a reminder to everyone. This board does not allow solicitation for donations of money. We would really appreciate if this thread could focus on the health issues affecting this dog and not the owner’s financial situation. 

Thank you,
Admin.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I agree with Vinnie's statement above, but just wanted to add.

I have personally met with Jewel and Champ and if anyone has any questions feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Vinnie,
I apologize for anything that I have done wrong on here...by no means am I here to scam or be dishonest with anyone...
I initailly came on this board looking for a rescue that would take Champ and care for him as I knew that I could'nt...I was prepared for this to happen.....If someone had offered to take Champ themselves and nurse him back to health rather than help financially...as hard as it would've been to do that.... I would've if it meant saving him and not letting him die... 
I wasn't prepared for so many people to step up as they did and make sure that Champ stayed with me and recieved the medical care that he needs.....I am so thankful to you and everyone else on this board....
I was written up by my manager last week for being 15 minutes late to work coming back from Champ's appointment.....She has seen the pictures of Champ and seen me cry several times at my desk, but they feel that my "a sick dog" shouldn't come before my job.....
I come to this board because I know that everyone on here feels the way that I feel about about Champ fro their own pups....so i come her fro advice and comfort...when I feel like giving up...
I have met soooo many friends here and would NEVER do anything to jeopardize being kicked off of this board and lose them.....

Again I apologize for anything that I have done wrond and to offend anyone here....I'm just desparate, frustrated, and scared out of my mind all at the same time....

Please everyone accept my apologies.....

Jewel [equote=Vinnie]I just want to throw a caution out to members. Before sending your hard earned money to someone you&#146;ve only met via the internet, PLEASE use caution. 

Also a reminder to everyone. This board does not allow solicitation for donations of money. We would really appreciate if this thread could focus on the health issues affecting this dog and not the owner&#146;s financial situation. 

Thank you,
Admin. 
[/quote]


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

That’s ok. But as you know, I’ve told you before that solicitation for donations of money are against this boards rules. If we can’t keep this thread on a health topic, it will have to be closed.

So let’s get back to Champ’s health........


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

It looks like this thread has an incorrect title. It says "Rescues in Knoxville, TN" when looking at it from the Health Issues forum.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: KarinIt looks like this thread has an incorrect title. It says "Rescues in Knoxville, TN" when looking at it from the Health Issues forum.


Thanks Karin. It sould be fixed now.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes it was originally a posting looking for Rescues for my pup...


> Originally Posted By: KarinIt looks like this thread has an incorrect title. It says "Rescues in Knoxville, TN" when looking at it from the Health Issues forum.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Jewel,

I hope everything gets straightened out soon so that Champ can get the care he needs. In addition to asking questions about Champ's health it is fine for you to discuss your frustrations with figuring out what's going on and getting him the proper care. We all do that when we have sick dogs. The only thing you can't do is to ask for solicitations. 

Hang in there!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

thanks Ruth...I understand....just thankful to have so many people here offering advice and helping me pull thru the frustrating times...


> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowJewel,
> 
> I hope everything gets straightened out soon so that Champ can get the care he needs. In addition to asking questions about Champ's health it is fine for you to discuss your frustrations with figuring out what's going on and getting him the proper care. We all do that when we have sick dogs. The only thing you can't do is to ask for solicitations.
> 
> Hang in there!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Is there any reason that Champ hasn't had an ACTH stimulation test? I mean, is he not well enough to sustain it? That is considered the definitive test for Cushings. Everything else is just guessing. As tests go, the ACTH stim test not so incredibly expensive. 

So, in your shoes, I'd be asking my vet why my pup hasn't received ACTH stim test, unless it's contra-indicated by his other medical issues. Once you have an answer to the Cushings issue, you'll be on the right path with regard to the Cushings, which, BTW, is not a life sentence. Yes, the meds are expensive and have to be administered/monitored carefully. But dogs live with Cushings across the country. 

If it's not Cushings, then we've crossed that off the list (which would be great news), and we need to look at other causes of liver disease and/or renal failure. 

With very sick dogs, I like to take a step-by-step approach. Otherwise, I get overwhelmed. And it sounds like you're fully at that overwhelmed stage too. So let's try to set manageable goals and not look too much at the big picture. What are our goals today? Keep Champ going another day and talk to the vet about the ACTH stim test. Ok, let's accomplish that. 

We are here for you. Let's work through this together. Your vet sounds like she's doing everything she can. You need to take care of yourself. A sick dog can drain us dry. We need to be gentle with ourselves, but firm enough with ourselves to manage this too. Set goals; don't let it all overwhelm you. Don't assume the worst is happening in absence of evidence that says that's happening. Right now you have evidence that your pup is sick. We need to get to the bottom of that in a very methodical way. And you can do that. Ok?









You are among friends here. Don't forget that. Most of us have cried ourselves to sleep at night, distraught, worrying, not knowing what to do. I've been where you are. Many times. Let's make sure Champ AND his owner are getting the best care they can!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Great post!

I would ask my vet for a list of reasons for those kidney values. 

We (all of us/none of us) know that he has Cushing's so I would want to know what else could be causing these values and work from there. 

We do know for sure that he has 
Pemphigus
Hypo-Thyroid 
Secondary Staph infection

(and I am betting a yeast infection in those ears but let's not go there right now! http://onlynaturalpet.com/KnowledgeBase/knowledgebasedetail.aspx?articleid=93&Keywords= for when you want to read)

It is scary. But for some reason you found this board.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Is that the Cushing's test(ACTH)?....if so his vet said he wants to do one and was supposed to on yesterday, but had an emergency...but it will be done tomorrow....

There is so much knowledge and comfort on here and it's just great!

My main focus these days is Champ...I know that sometimes I neglect myseld...but at the same time I do just enough to keep me strong for him....

Thank you for your calming words and advice.....I will defianetly will keep everyone posted!

Thanks again!
Jewel



> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomIs there any reason that Champ hasn't had an ACTH stimulation test? I mean, is he not well enough to sustain it? That is considered the definitive test for Cushings. Everything else is just guessing. As tests go, the ACTH stim test not so incredibly expensive.
> 
> So, in your shoes, I'd be asking my vet why my pup hasn't received ACTH stim test, unless it's contra-indicated by his other medical issues. Once you have an answer to the Cushings issue, you'll be on the right path with regard to the Cushings, which, BTW, is not a life sentence. Yes, the meds are expensive and have to be administered/monitored carefully. But dogs live with Cushings across the country.
> 
> ...


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

You are right and I thank God for that....
I will ask him about that tomorrow...

Thank you,


> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANGreat post!
> 
> I would ask my vet for a list of reasons for those kidney values.
> 
> ...


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok....Champ will be having his test(ACTH) tomorrow for Cushing's his vet said that this is a 2 part test and should take about 2 hours....
he said I could drop Champ off in the a..m. and he'll get him bathed and get some of the scabs off his face.....he's knows that i have a heck of a time bathing him at home 3xs a week...so that was really sweet of him
Please keep sending those prayers and well wishes for Champ everyone....I'll let you know as soon as I hear about the results....

Jewel


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Good. There. Today's goal accomplished. (breathe deep cleansing breaths!). How about you get yourself a glass of cold water, a squeeze of lemon, and close your eyes. (more deep cleansing breaths). Relax. You've already accomplished your goal for today. You have nothing else to worry about. You can't do anything else today. It's all taken care of. 

Don't do any research on the computer. Go take a nice relaxing walk. Everything is good for today. Tomorrow is tomorrow. But today's goals are done. 

Ok?


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW..that sounds great! Maybe after I get back from my daughter's banquet and get all the kids settled down, I'll do that..

Thanks, 


> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomGood. There. Today's goal accomplished. (breathe deep cleansing breaths!). How about you get yourself a glass of cold water, a squeeze of lemon, and close your eyes. (more deep cleansing breaths). Relax. You've already accomplished your goal for today. You have nothing else to worry about. You can't do anything else today. It's all taken care of.
> 
> Don't do any research on the computer. Go take a nice relaxing walk. Everything is good for today. Tomorrow is tomorrow. But today's goals are done.
> 
> Ok?


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

So I was doing some research today and came across this site:

http://www.drplechner.com/index.html

Can you guys let me know what you think?...should I print this off and take to my vet?

Jewel


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello friends,
I just wanted to share this with you....
Last night I did what 3K9MOM suggested....I got off the computer(as hard as it was)...I had a glass of wine with lemon sqeezed in it(close enough to the lemon water..lol)..took a long hot bubble bath...prayed and relaxed.....
This time when I prayed I put it in God's hands and left it there...normally I always go back and begin to worry, but this time it was different.....
I slept like a baby til about 5a.m.....when I woke up thinking about all of you and how you have been here for Champ and I.....

I felt as if God was speaking to me and allowing me to see the support that I have from him and you all....and suddenly I felt a sense of calm.....and knew that as long as I have God and friends like you that no matter what happens or what the outcome may be....I'll be alright

You all have never failed me since the day that I found this board...whether it was thru giving "you know what"(lol) that I needed...prayers, well wishes or just ears to listen.....you have been there.....and I love and appreciate you all for this.....

So I have vowed today to fight this head on, take whatever news comes my way ...and go to the next step!

I feel like God has breathed a second breath of life into my body...and I'm gonna use it to fight.....

I just want you all to know that I feel very optimistic today.....and I just want to thank you all for keeping me going.....and lighting that fire under me when I didn't feel like moving!

God Bless you all,
Jewel


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

I smiled reading your post. Sometimes we have to take strength from God above and others who understand what we are going through. 

I am happy to hear that you are feeling the love that we all are sending you and Champ.

And your right, that no matter what happens we will be here to hold your hand. And of course Champs paw


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

lol...thank you...


> Originally Posted By: ThreeDogsI smiled reading your post. Sometimes we have to take strength from God above and others who understand what we are going through.
> 
> I am happy to hear that you are feeling the love that we all are sending you and Champ.
> 
> And your right, that no matter what happens we will be here to hold your hand. And of course Champs paw


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ChampsmomSo I was doing some research today and came across this site:
> 
> http://www.drplechner.com/index.html
> 
> ...


Very interesting-I could only skim it for now. I saw it referenced IgA deficiencies a bit. There was a study on this at Texas A/M that my two GSDs participated in. Nina, with the weak immune system and long-term pyoderma, has low IgA #s. 

I read your other post and am so happy for you and Champ-keep up the great work.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Good girl jewel, a positive attitude is everything. A little help from above never hurts either!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

His other thread-important information for anyone who needs to see it:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

Also-where is Tula's link-could someone PM it to me?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

How is Champ doing today?


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Update on Champ: 
Hello everyone, 
Champ is doing well,continuing to progress.....still having issues with the infection on his head and now has a very swollan left ear flap...feels like it's filled with fluid...... I found this product called StaphaSeptic at Walgreen's...it's for people with the MRSA(?) that have infections that are hard to heal....it has a large amount of tea tree oil in it on top of the other ingrediants....I started using this on Champs sores on Sunday and they are drying out alot..... 

Will ask the vet about this today when he calls me with Champ's test results from Friday..... 

We're still hanging in there and fighting this....Please continue to pray for us! 

Jewel


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi again, 
I just recieved Champ's test results from the ACTH test.... 

His resting levels were 9.1 
After being given the stimulant his levels went up to 15.4 
I really don't know what this means...he says it's pretty normal....so wonders now if Champ's kidney problems are due to the Atopica.... 
He has emailed Dr. H at U.T. and is waiting on a response... 


He wants me to bring Champ in today so he can look at his ear...he feels that he may have a hematoma....he said that it's a simple procedure to take care of ,but with Champ's condition he'd hate to have to cut him right now....uuuuggg


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Jewell,
What an amazing mom you are to Champ. You are an inspiration to all of us, as is Champ. I think of both of you often and hope that he's well on the road to recovery. Depending on how bad the hematoma is, sometimes they can reabsorb on their own. We weren't that fortunate. Max had to have a drain in his. I hope Champ's is easier to solve. 

Hang in there - you two WILL win.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, thank you...I just love my boy...he is truely my inspiration....
He has been such a trooper thru all of this....Thank you for thinking and caring so much for us....everyone's prayers are really pulling us thru this....
I hope his ear won't have to be drained as well...he's already going thru so much....

I know we'll win this...we've already come so far!



> Originally Posted By: KShortJewell,
> What an amazing mom you are to Champ. You are an inspiration to all of us, as is Champ. I think of both of you often and hope that he's well on the road to recovery. Depending on how bad the hematoma is, sometimes they can reabsorb on their own. We weren't that fortunate. Max had to have a drain in his. I hope Champ's is easier to solve.
> 
> Hang in there - you two WILL win.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi all,
Were heading off for our 3:30 appointment......please keep those prayers coming....
I'll give you an update when we return....

Jewel


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

We're back.... 
Champ's vet says he's sure it's a hematoma,but feels that if he cut Champ with so much infection in his ears right now.... it would open him up for a world of trouble and possibly kill him....he wants to wait a few more days for the antibiotics to work on Champ then see him again... 
He put Champ on pain meds.....Torbutrol tabs 5mgs...2-3 tabs every 6-12hrs...


He did however say that he noticed an improvement in Champ's energy level...seeing how he was wagging his tail and whining for the little office cat that kept prancing back and forth.....lol 

He said he still hasn't heard back from Dr. H at U.T....and neither have I....I did call and leave a message...so we'll see what happens


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thought I'd share some pics of Champ after bathtime tonight....we had such a good day...the pain meds have helped him so much....no shaking at all!! 

ENJOY 
RELAXING AFTER BATHTIME









MY SWEET BOY



















NO MORE PICTURES MOM









SWEET DREAMS


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

What a sweet boy - he really is a Champ! Feel better soon, buddy!







Glad to hear he (and you) had a good day!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Poor little Champ. He looks like such a gentle and sweet little guy. He is lucky to have you as his mom. I hope he continues to improve and get back to normal again soon.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your continued prayers....
Champ slept all night without wearing his cone....I kept waking up thru the night to check on him, and he was sleeping like a baby!
His spirits are so high this morning.....I could see his smile in his eyes...
I know we still have a long way to go....but I'm so thankful that he's finally moving in the right direction....

Jewel


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I just want Champ to be well.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes,me too...
I pray so hard for him at night...and all day as well
I know we'll get there!


> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI just want Champ to be well.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

I can't help but keep checking on Champ every morning







I send him healing thoughts each time. Go Champ, you've got the name to make it !








I was very pleased to see your comments, Jewel. But the photos made me feel so sad for him. Keep at it, you two will make it. You want it bad enough.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you so much ....those healing thoughts are really helping!

I can't even imagine my life without him....we've been thru so much together....it would be like losing a part of my heart if I lost him........

I know we'll make it!


> Originally Posted By: AudeI can't help but keep checking on Champ every morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

Jewel - I'm glad to hear that Champ is getting better again. Please continue to keep us posted!

I'm still trying to work on the update blog.. and it is going painfully slow. I do apologize in the delay... I just have a lot on my plate. I'm wondering if someone can help me out with this....

If someone can go through all the Champ threads and place all the updates in chronological order (including dates) in a Word document and email it to me... I can quickly get this blog together and link it to the site. If there's someone out there who has some time to do this, I can get the update blog together this weekend and get the site complete. I would sure appreciate if someone could help out with that.

Also, I realize I can be difficult to get a hold of. I'd like to recommend a program called Skype to everyone. It's free to download at http://www.skype.com

It's a great way to IM people and chat instantly. It even has a feature to invite others to chat in a group. You can also make calls through the computer and Skype to Skype calls are free. I am normally on Skype during the day. If you download it and want to contact me, add me to your contact list.... PM me for my Skype ID to add me.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I can get the updates together.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

How's Champ been doing??


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Annemarie,
Champ is still energetic....there was a couple walking their 2 GSDS down our street and Champ stood up to go greet them like he does all dogs...and cats....the lady grabbed her dogs by the collars and ran over to the other side of the street with this look of discuss on her face .....I just yelled out to her...very nicely..."he's not contagious".....some people!.....


NE ways.... he's still having slight issues with his left ear, but his right ear is starting to stand up again.....I'm still massaging and using warm towels on both of them....He's eating us out of house and home!...lol....

I would like to get him started on a good kibble, but I'm afraid to do anything different right now...Don't want to cause a set back ...you know?....So I'll just continue to cook for him for now..........It's funny...my kids will call me at work and ask which pot in the fridge is ours....LOL

He'll be going in to visit his vet tomorrow to have that ear looked at and to get a medicated bath.....It's so much better when they bathe him..because they get his scabs off alot better...although I still bath him twice a week at home..... 

We prayed for a miracle and I really believe we're witnessing one!

Jewel


> Originally Posted By: AnnemarieHow's Champ been doing??


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What wonderful news! I am so glad he is feeling better! And sorry he couldn't say hi to the dogs!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you Ruth!


> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWhat wonderful news! I am so glad he is feeling better! And sorry he couldn't say hi to the dogs!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh!!!!! he sounds like he is getting better.

It's nice to see you feeling a little more optimistic.









As always you and Champ are in my prayers.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

Fab news, lets hope he's on the road to recovery.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Champ is still improving ..although his hind legs are a little swollan today.....it could be due to the fact that he doesn't want to sit still anymore....he just walks from room to room for no reason....I guess it feels good to be able to walk again..

My DH was mowing the yard yesterday and Champ kept following him around and dropping his toy beside him...so he had to keep stopping to throw the toy for him......where it normally would take him about 45 mins to mow...he was out there for close to 2 hours...mowing and throwing Champ's toy....LOL


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I can see him now following your husband around with his basketball and barking at him saying "hey dad, look at me, come on I feel better, lets play!!!!!!"


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL...yes you know how he loves his basket ball!!!
He's the only dog I know that can carry a basketball in his mouth...lol


> Originally Posted By: jazy's momI can see him now following your husband around with his basketball and barking at him saying "hey dad, look at me, come on I feel better, lets play!!!!!!"


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ChampsmomHi everyone,
> Champ is still improving ..although his hind legs are a little swollan today.....it could be due to the fact that he doesn't want to sit still anymore....he just walks from room to room for no reason....I guess it feels good to be able to walk again..
> 
> My DH was mowing the yard yesterday and Champ kept following him around and dropping his toy beside him...so he had to keep stopping to throw the toy for him......where it normally would take him about 45 mins to mow...he was out there for close to 2 hours...mowing and throwing Champ's toy....LOL


Sounds like Champ needs an exercise routine added to his day.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad to hear Champ is improving. Please be very careful with having Champ outside with the lawnmower. I have heard where people have done this and the dog was hurt, needing to have a leg amputated due to it getting caught in the mower. Happened so fast the guy didn't have time to react. Our boys are kept in the house so we don't have to worry about it. Hope Champ continues to improve! Glad to see your spirits have picked up as well!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh he's very careful ...trust me whenever Champ would start to head his way with the toy ...he'd stop the mower...that's why it took him two hours to mow....LOL


> Originally Posted By: Gunny's MomGlad to hear Champ is improving. Please be very careful with having Champ outside with the lawnmower. I have heard where people have done this and the dog was hurt, needing to have a leg amputated due to it getting caught in the mower. Happened so fast the guy didn't have time to react. Our boys are kept in the house so we don't have to worry about it. Hope Champ continues to improve! Glad to see your spirits have picked up as well!


----------



## kallie (Sep 3, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OASomething I found while cruising my dog med books, Champ also resembles a picture I found of a dog who has ZINC deficiency..


This was one of my thoughts, Diane also. When Argos was diagnosed with Pemphigus, I remember the vet showing me pics in his medical book. One was a dog that looked similar to Champ, and he was diagnosed with a Zinc deficiency..

To the OP so sorry about Champ, poor baby...Do you know if they ran a zinc deficiency test? Have they ruled out low thyroid issues? Sorry if this has all been mentioned already..

Good thoughts going out to Champ..


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone,
Well today is my B-day...and the best present that I could get was:
1)Champ barking at the front door (with toy in mouth)at 6:30 am wanting to go outside and play...

2.)No swelling in his legs at all

3)Right ear standing up completely when asked if he wants a treat

4)ALL sores drying out and flaking off

5)big bright eyes smiling at me

6)and jumping up to give me hugs everytime he sees me..

WHAT A BIRTHDAY!!!! :160: 


BTW-I spoke with a lady at my vet's office who said thet her spaniel had skin like Champ's and she used a product called Dynovite...has anyone every heard of this?

here's the site: http://www.k9healthsolutions.com/product.html


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

<span style="color: #990000"><span style='font-size: 17pt'>Happy Birthday</span> </span>

What a wonderful gift. I am so happy for you guys, he sounds so much better!!!!!!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you!1

He is so much better!!

I took pictures...I'll post them tonight or tomorrow morning...


> Originally Posted By: ThreeDogs<span style="color: #990000"><span style='font-size: 17pt'>Happy Birthday</span> </span>
> 
> What a wonderful gift. I am so happy for you guys, he sounds so much better!!!!!!


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow, Jewel, this is sooo heartwarming ! I'm sure your love for him helps a lot too. It's so exciting to read all this, after what you've been trhough, and I keep checking hoping for more improvements, and here they are ! Happy Birthday too !


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh thank you!
He knows we love him...he's takes turns laying his head on our laps and just constantly giving us hand shakes...without us even asking...My daughter says she thinks he's saying thank you....

Champ went to his vet's Saturday to get his medicated bath and his vet was just shocked to see him...even when I came back to pick him up...and he heard my voice...he came barralling down the hallway and was pulling the vet! LOL
He said ,"whatever you are doing for this boy...keep doing it"

He will be going back tomorrow to have his thyroid rechecked....his vet will be even more surprised because Champ has improved since Saturday!! 





> Originally Posted By: AudeWow, Jewel, this is sooo heartwarming ! I'm sure your love for him helps a lot too. It's so exciting to read all this, after what you've been trhough, and I keep checking hoping for more improvements, and here they are ! Happy Birthday too !


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday! What a great present for you! I am SO happy to hear how well Champ is feeling! I can't wait to see the pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ChampsmomGood Morning Everyone,
> Well today is my B-day...and the best present that I could get was:
> 1)Champ barking at the front door (with toy in mouth)at 6:30 am wanting to go outside and play...
> 
> ...










Happy Birthday and Congratulations!









I think everyone thinks that their dog had something "just like that" but they didn't.







With pemphigus I would not want to be stimulating the immune system, but rather modulating it or doing as you are doing with the atopica, suppressing it. Then adding the antibiotics to prevent infection. 

More info on zinc: http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?articleid=718 Bella had lost big parts of her paw pads after I first got her-we tried Desitin first, then were going to biopsy to check for autoimmunes, but the Desitin and boots worked. However it's not something I would do necessarily in an area that can't be covered and certainly not without talking to my vet and them talking to UT at this point in a successful treatment.









I think the vet is right on in saying just keep doing what you are doing! The thyroid is now kicking in and that is great!


----------



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

Am looking forward to seeing the new pictures!!







Glad to hear he is doing so well.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you so much!


> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowHappy Birthday! What a great present for you! I am SO happy to hear how well Champ is feeling! I can't wait to see the pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you ...
Yes you're right....
I'm too scared to change his food let alone add another supplement...lol


> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ChampsmomGood Morning Everyone,
> ...


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

This is great news about Champ!







I can't wait to see the pictures of him!
Hope you have a great birthday and give Champ lots of hugs!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you....


> Originally Posted By: Gunny's Mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

What a great birthday for you









Sounds like Champ is winning the battle. Delighted for you guys.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you so much!! 

Yes he's fighting still and winning!


> Originally Posted By: Annemarie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Glad to hear that Champ is doing even better. I hope the rest of your day goes as well as your morning did.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh ...thank you very much!

We're getting closer and closer to having a play date with your pups soon...hopefully


> Originally Posted By: jazy's mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi my friends,
As promised, here are the pics of Champ that we took this weekend....

ENJOY!!!
































































As you all can see...he's definately getting his personality back....he's quite the ham...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)




----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

What great pictures to wake up to! Champ looks SO happy! And what a character he is!









I changed his header to reflect his new, improved state!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Thank you Ruth....it makes me so happy to see him smiling and being his old self again....

Thank you for changing the header!


> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowWhat great pictures to wake up to! Champ looks SO happy! And what a character he is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I could just hear him saying, "Hey, put that camera down! I need some attention right now! Let's get this game going!"


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Oh for sure...he was ready to play!


> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI could just hear him saying, "Hey, put that camera down! I need some attention right now! Let's get this game going!"


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

He looks soooo much better!!!!!!!!!!! It's the attitude I think! He looks so happy
















Thank you so much for sharing this with us...I'm gonna cry....


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Oh my gosh... What an amazing difference. And to see his adorable personality in these pictures is so heartwarming. I've always believed that a certain animal is sent to us for a reason. It's obvious why Champ was sent to you. You are both such an inspiration. The only thing I regret is that we all don't get to give that big beautiful boy a hug! But I'm positive you'll do that for us!

Way to go Champ - you are something else!!!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Oh for sure ...he is sooo happy...and spoiled rotten!! lol

I've been crying alot lately ...but only this time I'm crying tears of joy!!


> Originally Posted By: ThreeDogsHe looks soooo much better!!!!!!!!!!! It's the attitude I think! He looks so happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Oh yes...I know he was sent to us for a reason....he has and still is bringing so much joy in our lives.....

He and my 3 year old are inseperable...it was so hard on both of them not being able to be around eachother ....
Now he just lays on my 3 y/o and he keeps saying," Champ do you feel good now".....lol

I wish we all lived in the same state...we could all get together and celebrate....It's so great to have friends like you all!


> Originally Posted By: KShortOh my gosh... What an amazing difference. And to see his adorable personality in these pictures is so heartwarming. I've always believed that a certain animal is sent to us for a reason. It's obvious why Champ was sent to you. You are both such an inspiration. The only thing I regret is that we all don't get to give that big beautiful boy a hug! But I'm positive you'll do that for us!
> 
> Way to go Champ - you are something else!!!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

What a difference! He looks so happy! I'm glad to hear that he is feeling better these days!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Thank you so much!


> Originally Posted By: mspiker03What a difference! He looks so happy! I'm glad to hear that he is feeling better these days!


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Oh, those photos are too much!! I love his fun face, so happy, what a comeback! And too funny with his "hat", he seems to be a sport about that. Do keep posting about his vet visits and results, and keep loving him, it's the best remedy!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

lol...he is truely a character ......the kids have been dressing him up since he was a pup...he loves it!

I will definately keep posting his progress...


> Originally Posted By: AudeOh, those photos are too much!! I love his fun face, so happy, what a comeback! And too funny with his "hat", he seems to be a sport about that. Do keep posting about his vet visits and results, and keep loving him, it's the best remedy!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Oh, I missed your birthday so belated







wishes to you!

It's thrilling to hear about Champ's improvements. I'm especially happy to hear about all his increasing energy. That is a sure sign of improving health. Thanks for keeping us updated on his progress!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Thank you so much....


> Originally Posted By: Champsmomlol...he is truely a character ......the kids have been dressing him up since he was a pup...he loves it!
> 
> I will definately keep posting his progress...
> 
> ...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

he looks absolutely wonderful,,what a difference! he definately looks like he is feeling good too!!

Happy late birthday,,what a great birthday present for you )))
Diane


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

great news!


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Wow, he looks so happy. Smile on cute boy!!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Good morning everyone!
Thank you for all of your wonderful compliments!......

Champ's T4 test results should be in today ....although I know that it will be good news, please keep your fingers crossed for him.

His vet is still amazed at how quickly Champ is progressing....he said that they will start calling him miracle boy in the office.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I couldn't see Champ's photos from the computer at work and was looking forward to seeing them when I got home last night! What a nice surprise - he looks great!! I'm so glad he's coming along so well!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Thank you ...we are filled with joy!
Everyday just gets better!


> Originally Posted By: raysmomI couldn't see Champs photos from the computer at work and was looking forward to seeing them when I got home! What a nice surprise - he looks great!! I'm so glad he's coming along so well!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hi again,
Just got Champ's T4 levels back...they have went from 0.6 to 2.7...(1-4 being the norm)vet says will increase his dosage and should level them out.
He doesn't think he will have to change his dosage after this...let's pray....

So I'll be heading in today to pick up his new prescription ...

Wish us luck!!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*



> Originally Posted By: Champsmom....he said that they will start calling him miracle boy in the office.


Of course he is, he has you and all of us praying for him!!!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Any updates?


----------



## chjhu (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I am checking this thread daily too. Hugs to Champ, this is HUGE!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hi everyone,
Champ is doing great...still bringing me his toy every morning then patiently awaiting our play date....LOL
His spirits are still high,and skin still healing wonderfully!

Everyone in my neighborhood is in complete shock....One neighbor said she saw him running outside one day and thought that we had another dog.....ha

The power of prayer goes a long way,so keep them coming!

I love you guys,
Jewel and Champ


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Had me a bit worried there!!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

LOL....sorry.

It was so much easier for me to post when he was down cause he stayed right beside me....Now he keeps me going, wanting to play or be petted all day...Even on days like today when it was 74 degrees at 6 a.m.!!! He was still ready to go out and play...lol

So all is still well...his scabs are all gone from his body...still has a few on his nose and ears...so if anyone has any suggesttions on how to clear those up I'd appreciate it.

Someone recommended using flax oil or vitamin E oil, but you know I have to clear everything from my friends on the board first...LOL

His fur is browing back beautifully!! He has all new fur around his neck...it's sooo soft that I'm constantly running my fingers thru it...

The hair on his head and ears is growing back also ...he kinda looks like a baby bird with the hair standing up on his head...lol 





> Originally Posted By: ThreeDogsHad me a bit worried there!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Can't wait to see new pictures of him--especially now that his fur is growing back. I'm so glad that he recovered. He's really lucky to have you.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Jewel, so great to read this!! I'm so happy for Champ!!

Yes, More Pictures, Please!!!

Oh.. and is there any way you can make them bigger? Many of th pictures in the past have been small


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hi all,
Champ is still doing great!
His nose, ears and eyes are still pretty scabby, but are healing.
He's also been having a LOT of mucas in his eyes stil....I have to clean his eyes at least 3-4 times a day.....I'm wondering if it's allergies or infection...I will call his vet today and see what he thinks....
We did manage to take a few pics this weekend....

Waiting patiently to go outside...









The famous Safari hat


















Notice all the new fur around his neck...that used to be bald 









AAAAH back in the cool air


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

He is ADORABLE! 

Look at that fur on his body-beautiful. His face is starting to show real improvement, too.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Thank you Jean....

He's so proud of his new fur..as you can tell! lol


> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANHe is ADORABLE!
> 
> Look at that fur on his body-beautiful. His face is starting to show real improvement, too.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hello everyone,
Champ has had a little set back....
His Thyroid dosage was supposed to be changed on 5/30, but the vet tech at his vets office gave him the same dose by accident(0.5mgs)....We didn't realize til 6/4.....

I noticed that Champs nose,eyes and ears were starting to get crusty again and my vet feels this could be the reason.....his vet wants him to take the new dosage(0.6mgs) for 3 weeks and see if this turns him around.....

Please keep him in your prayers everyone...he's been thru enough...I don't want him to go thru it all over again.....

He's still eating and energetic...just starting to rub his face up against us to scratch it....

His eyes also have alot of green eye **** in them ...I have to clean them out at least 3 times a day....

Please keep us in your prayers

Jewel


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*



> Originally Posted By: ChampsmomPlease keep us in your prayers


Ever since you introduced yourself and Champ you've always been in them.









Please give him a hug for me.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Thank you so much....
I'll do that...


> Originally Posted By: ThreeDogs
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ChampsmomPlease keep us in your prayers
> ...


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Oh dear







he was doing so well.

Hope it's just a little set back. We'll have a few extra words with Himself tonight.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hi everyone, 
Champ willbe going in to see the vet today...his lymphnods are swallon and he's starting to limp again...he's also kinda tired and losing his appetite... 

His vet sayd he may need to be put on a stronger antibiotic for a little while...so we'll see... 

I'll keep everyone posted.... 

Please keep those prayers coming.. 

Love , 
Jewel


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

















I am sure it is just a small set back.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Yes I believe so...
I'm still keeping my faith...


> Originally Posted By: ThreeDogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Good morning everyone,
Champ's vet believes that Champ was due for a stronger antibiotic, so he changhed him to a stronger one that he will be on for 10 days. He really believes that this will turn things around....but in the meantime my poor baby is miserable again......

It just amazes me how quickly he went down....all of his sores on his body had completely cleared up....now they're all back.....

His ears are starting to bleed again and he's beginneing to scratch himself all over......

This is VERY frustrating, but I'm hanging in there guys!

Please continue to pray that Champ has a speedy turn around....

Love,
Jewel


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Oh, the poor baby. Hope the stronger antibiotic works.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I hope so...he's having such a hard time right now


> Originally Posted By: AnnemarieOh, the poor baby. Hope the stronger antibiotic works.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

How is Champ doing today?
Sending healing thoughts your way...


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

This is so hard for me to type right now....but I really need all of my friends out there more than ever.

Champ is not doing well at all...it seems that everyday I go to work and come home to find that he's only gotten worse....he's pulled all of his fur from around his neck...he's bleeding everywhere even from his eyes....

I don't know how much longer and can stand to see him suffer like this.....I feel like I'm trying to keep him here for my own selfish reasons....and plus I've never killed anything before in my whole life....I can't deal with the fact that I am making the decision to take a life.....

This is killing me guys...I really need some help here...My baby is dying before my eyes...do i just wait and let him die on his own....otr take him out of his misery


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Oh Jewel, I'm so sorry. We all wanted a good outcome.

What is the vet saying??


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

he said that the antibiotics should turn him around pretty quickly. but he's getting worse each day....I haven't talked to him today beacuse by the time I got home and saw Champ...the office was closed.....


> Originally Posted By: AnnemarieOh Jewel, I'm so sorry. We all wanted a good outcome.
> 
> What is the vet saying??


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I'm so sorry to hear this. Is this the vet dermatologist? Maybe a second opinion? This just breaks your heart.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Jewel, I couldn't believe this! I thought Champ was better and it was hard to read about these news. I am thinking of him hard, and sending healing thoughts his way. Champ, get better NOW!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Oh no. 

I wonder what is happening in his system to do this? I hate this for you both. 

Hoping and praying he will be okay.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Oh, this is so sad! Have you been able to talk to your vet yet? I hope this is a temporary setback and that he will soon be on the road to recovery. Sending lots of healing vibes and drool for Champ.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Good morning,
Champ slept ok last night ....I slept on the floor with him....had to keep grabbing his legs all night to stop him from scratching himself.....he won't eat his kibble so I've been giving him chicken breast so he'll have something in his system while taking all of these meds....

I called his vet's office today and left a message telling him everything that has been going on since he last saw Champ....

I prayed last night and came to this conclusion....

Champ has been dealing with this illness since May '07
He has been confined to our house since February '08...sometime to his crate when he's as bad as he is now
If he has to deal with this off and on for the rest of his life and never be able to enjoy the sunshine what kind of life will that be for him?
No more walks in the park or swimming in the lake....just watching the rest of the family come and go and leave him behind....
I want him to live, but not like this....
This is crushing my heart guys....I can't even work today because I can't stop crying...i'm trying to deal with the reality that this may very well be the end ror my poor baby...

I will discuss this with his vet today and see how he feels...

I'll keep everyone posted


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

When you talk to your vet, please ask if neutering would help. Or maybe if you could talk to them about it at UT. 

It helps to spay females for things like mange-I am not sure if less hormones help things that are autoimmune. Though now I am thinking he might not be able to deal with that right now-but if he were to stabilize...I guess that would be a question. 

Gold salt injections (chrysotherapy) have been used where other drugs have been ineffective or side effects have been unacceptable. from: http://www.petplace.com/dogs/pemphigus-foliaceus-in-dogs/page4.aspx

That is the one thing I think that you haven't tried-I just found it in that article. 

If only you could get him stabilized-that more than the other stuff-dogs seem pretty happy just to be with us-but I understand this struggle. This is so hard. 

Please take care. 

Trying to find more information on the gold thing:
http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=405349


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Jewel,
I know how hard this decision can be to make, as I just made it two months ago. It's not the first time for me, but it's just as excruciatingly painful each time. I've always based it on their quality of life. If they have none, then it it time. I've never made this decision without trying absolutely everything else first. In your case, I think you have gone above and beyond to try and help your dear Champ. Please don't think I'm advocating this for Champ. But I just wanted you to know that many of us have been in your position, either with a sick dog or elderly dog. You'll know when and if it's time. You'll see it in his eyes. I just want you to know that whatever you decide, you can count on all of us to support your decision. 

I hope and pray that the increased antibiotics will get Champ past this. My heart breaks for you both. But hopefully tomorrow will be a better day and the next update we get will be a very good one...


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Thank you everyone for your kind words.....I know that I do have true friends here that will help me get thru this, and I thank God for that....


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

My heart is breaking for you guys.

I hope the vet has some good news.

You have done everything humanly possible to help Champ. Remember that they are never truly ours we just get to share their lives for awhile.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*



> Originally Posted By: Champsmom
> and plus I've never killed anything before in my whole life....I can't deal with the fact that I am making the decision to take a life.....


Having the courage to put a animal to sleep when they so obviously are suffering is NOT killing. Please don't think that is what you are doing.

Your courage and dedication to Champ is truly inspiring. And I feel blessed to have been introduced to you both.

Much love to you both.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*



> Originally Posted By: ThreeDogs
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Champsmom
> ...


I have not posted on this thread; but have watched/read it with tears in my eyes - for you and Champ.

You are a much stronger person than I will ever be; Champ knows you love him and he loves you. I think you have done anything and everything possible for him.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I just feel like my family has looked up to me as Champ's savior and now there's nothing else I can do to save him....

We lost our first child 14 years ago...My husband was in Korea....I was in labor for 2 days and on heavy meds for pain....the doctors said I signed a consent to not have her put on a respirator...but I didn't remember....they brought my baby to my hospital room for 3 days after she had passeed and I had no clue...they said I was going thru a greiving process....I didn't realize that my baby had dies til the day I was scheduled to leave the hospital and they wouldn't let her come home with me.....Then on top of that they told me that I gave my consent for her to die.......
I still struggle with this to this day...which is what makes it so hard for me to make this decision for Champ....

Sorry for being so personal, but I just want you all to understand what I'm struggling with right now.....

I know however that God will see me thru this as he did with my dear daughter Whitney


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Jewel -

I'm so sorry to hear that Champ is not doing well - hopefully the vet will have some good news or some other ideas of what to do. Just know that you've done everything humanly possible for him - and he knows that. I know that doesn't make the situation any easier for you, but this has been such a long, hard rollercoaster ride for both of you with so many ups and downs and you've both hung in there through it all.

Champ is lucky to have you for his mom. Please let us know how you're both doing.

EDITED: I had typed this before I saw your last post - 
I'm so sorry about baby Whitney - that had to have been extremely difficult.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Thank you ...that means so much..


> Originally Posted By: marylou
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ThreeDogs
> ...


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Thank you so much....
It has been and stillis tough at times, but God got me thru it as I know he will with Champ.....

Just don't know if i'm quite ready to go thru another heartbreak of that magnitude again...but I know that I neeed to consider this for Champ's sake....


> Originally Posted By: raysmomJewel -
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that Champ is not doing well - hopefully the vet will have some good news or some other ideas of what to do. Just know that you've done everything humanly possible for him - and he knows that. I know that doesn't make the situation any easier for you, but this has been such a long, hard rollercoaster ride for both of you with so many ups and downs and you've both hung in there through it all.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I can't even begin to understand your pain, all I know is that you have done everything possible for Champ.

This is not a failure at all on your part. You should feel very proud at the fighting chance you have given him.

And you ARE his savior and his hugest advocate. Not many would go to the lengths that you have for their dog. Champ feels the love you have for him and he will carry that with him always, just as you should carry the gift of his love for you always, you are deserving of it.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hi everyone,
I just spoke with Champ's vet and he says that he's not ready to give up on Champ for the fact that the last time he did such a huge turn around and he beleives that he will do it again.....

He wants to try Baytril and Clavamox for a week to see if they spark any changes......

This is our last hope guys.....please keep those prayers coming!

Jewel


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

We are all pulling for Champ...

You guys are so brave. The last foster with the skin condition was on Clavamox and the dosage the dermatologist recommended was twice that normally recommeded for dogs. It seems that skin conditions require higher dosage. 

Did the vet consider reducing the immune system suppressant (since that is the one that has the diffuse bleeding as side effect).

Prayers going your way...


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Thank you...

That makes me feel better to hear this...
He did reduce the amount to allow the antibiotics to do their job....

Thank you for your prayers



> Originally Posted By: RebelGSDWe are all pulling for Champ...
> 
> You guys are so brave. The last foster with the skin condition was on Clavamox and the dosage the dermatologist recommended was twice that normally recommeded for dogs. It seems that skin conditions require higher dosage.
> 
> ...


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Clavamox and Baytril---good stuff. My bird is on both these now. He had such a horrible skin condition that he plucked most of his feathers out to get some relief.
Both these drugs are clearing it up, and he is allowing his feathers to grow back.........
You and Champ are in my thoughts.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I was curious as to the dose of keflex Champ was on - it should have been high and like minimally 500mg 3 x a day 0r at least 1000 mg 2 x, if it was lower, it probably wasn't enough - either was the thyroid dose less than 0.6mg. With as sick as your dog is and as long as this has been a problem, really aggressive meds were needed. Also make sure you keep his doses on schedule and do not miss any!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Jewel,

I am so sorry that Champ is not feeling well again. My heart goes out to you and I know that as difficult as it is you will make the right decision for Champ.

Take good care.


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I'm just now catching up on Champ's new thread and my heart breaks for everything you and Champ have been through. Keeping Champ and your family in my thoughts and prayers, as always...


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Champ was taking 2-500mg caps twicle daily for 2 months....my vet thisnk he had a reaction by being on it so long..


> Originally Posted By: GS MomI was curious as to the dose of keflex Champ was on - it should have been high and like minimally 500mg 3 x a day 0r at least 1000 mg 2 x, if it was lower, it probably wasn't enough - either was the thyroid dose less than 0.6mg. With as sick as your dog is and as long as this has been a problem, really aggressive meds were needed. Also make sure you keep his doses on schedule and do not miss any!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hi Everyone, 
Champ started on the Baytril and Clavamox today...I'm really praying this will give him some relief fast as everymorning theres a new open wound somewhere on him....


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Not sure if it's the same with dogs and birds, but my bird is on oral Clavamox and I mix the Baytril in water and spray it directly on his trouble spots. 

Praying this does the trick and gets Champ over this rough period.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Have you got him on an antihistimine? This will help calm down his system and also help with the itching.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

He is on Benedryl, but it doesn't seem to be working


> Originally Posted By: GS MomHave you got him on an antihistimine? This will help calm down his system and also help with the itching.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

How much Baytril is he on?

Nina is on that too. It is so expensive. I found it online at Fosters and Smith and at KV Vet cheaper in case your vet will write a Rx for it for you. 

I am hopeful that this combo will help.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

How much is he getting and how often. You might have to up his dose or go to a longer acting antihistamine.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

GSMom-have you heard of that gold treatment that I posted from the Pet Place article? I have never heard of it and didn't get a lot of great information when I looked for it.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

He takes 1 1/4 tabs every 12 hours for 5 days...it was $71.00
The Clavamox is 375mgs every 12 hours for 5 days


> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANHow much Baytril is he on?
> 
> Nina is on that too. It is so expensive. I found it online at Fosters and Smith and at KV Vet cheaper in case your vet will write a Rx for it for you.
> 
> I am hopeful that this combo will help.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

2, 50mg caps every 6 hours...


> Originally Posted By: GS MomHow much is he getting and how often. You might have to up his dose or go to a longer acting antihistamine.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I'm so sorry to hear about Champ's relapse. I haven't checked this thread for a while and thought everything was fine with him. My heart sank as I read the latest posts. And I'm so sorry to hear about your past heartbreak of losing your baby. You've been through so much. 

I pray that Champ will recover quickly with these new drugs. You have a lot of people in your corner and no matter what happens, we're here for you.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Thank you so much...
It's been a tough road, but God has brought me thru it...just not ready to walk that road again...

Thank you for the continued prayers.


> Originally Posted By: KarinI'm so sorry to hear about Champ's relapse. I haven't checked this thread for a while and thought everything was fine with him. My heart sank as I read the latest posts. And I'm so sorry to hear about your past heartbreak of losing your baby. You've been through so much.
> 
> I pray that Champ will recover quickly with these new drugs. You have a lot of people in your corner and no matter what happens, we're here for you.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

How is Champ doing? I hope he's a lot better! Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hi Jewel,

I am also just catching up on this thread! I'm so sorry that there has been a terrible relapse. We are all still thinking about you guys and praying for you!

Please continue to keep us posted. Give Champ some kisses from me.

Blessings,
Tula


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Jewel, it's really sad for Champ, all these problems, and taxing for you. You have been amazingly strong and dedicated and I hope this new round of medicine will turn his illness around. 
But if it's not, you considering putting an end to his misery is a humane thing to do for an animal who is not enjoying life anymore, just like you wrote. It takes great courage and must be heart-breaking to make such a decision, if you go that way, yet you would do the right thing. And try to leave your past experiences aside, be in the now. Whatever you will do will be the right thing, and ultimately you know it.
Sending deep healing thoughts to Champ.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Sending positive healing energy and prayers for Champ, and for you as well. Please let us know how he is doing on the meds. HUGS!!


----------



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I am still not sure why your vet is not willing to try Prednisone (at a reasonably high dosage level). As I said in my very first post, our dog Sabre had almost all of the same symptons and the steroids helped clear him up for 2 years until we lost him. Surely it would be better to try something like that, even with the possible side effects, rather than just put him down?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Here is the first thread (maybe these should be linked again or something?):
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD

He was on steroids for quite a period of time with no real change (October to February) from how I am reading it and the UT veterinary dermatologist must not have felt they worked. 

Something to ask about though!


----------



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Yes, but his condition was very severe and he was only on 20mg of Prednisone a day. On that "low" dosage, Sabre did not respond either and we had to up the dosage to have an effect, but wow, when we did!

Sabre started off on 80mg a day for 2 weeks to start off, then 40mg a day from then on.

I think it might be something to explore again before you consider euthanasia?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

How is Champ doing today?


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hi everyone,
Champs sores are starting to crust, but he's still very uncomfortable. Not clawing at himself as much but still shaking his head alot. he is no longer barking..I thhink it hurt his ears.

His appetite is down and he's losing weight....He's still energetic however and waits for me by my bedside every morning....

.....Dannay....I read your post about the Prednisone and at this point I'm willing to try anything if it will work....

Champ was on this before for a long period of time and had no results.....If a higher dosage will do the trick then I'm willing to try it.....

I have called his vet and left a message inquiring about the Pred...will let you know what he says....

I'll keep everyone posted...

Jewel


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Jewel, have you ever posted Champ's story on this website?

http://www.ourdogsonline.com/ubbthreads.php/forums/3/1/Care_Health_Nutrition

The owner of the site, Mordanna, may have some advice on supplements/diet that may help Champ.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

No, I haven't but will register now and speak with her...

Thank you for this info.


> Originally Posted By: M&JJewel, have you ever posted Champ's story on this website?
> 
> http://www.ourdogsonline.com/ubbthreads.php/forums/3/1/Care_Health_Nutrition
> 
> The owner of the site, Mordanna, may have some advice on supplements/diet that may help Champ.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Thanks for keeping us posted on Champ. We're all rooting for him and hope he gets better. He's a little fighter!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

How is our Champ doing today?
Sending hugs and kisses...


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Good morning,
Champ is doing much better this morning...His appetite has picked back up.....I've been adding veggie brothe and brown rice to his food to help him pick up a little extra weight...he's lost close to 10lbs....

His vet has continued the Baytril and Clavamox for 7 more days then will consider switching him to Prednisone for a little while..

Thanks everyone for the prayers and hugs...they are very much needed and appreciated...

Love you guys,
Jewel


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Phewwwwwwwwwwwwwww....

Thanks for the update!


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*



> Originally Posted By: ChampsmomGood morning,
> Champ is doing much better this morning...His appetite has picked back up.....I've been adding veggie brothe and brown rice to his food to help him pick up a little extra weight...he's lost close to 10lbs....
> 
> His vet has continued the Baytril and Clavamox for 7 more days then will consider switching him to Prednisone for a little while..
> ...


Jewel,

Glad to hear he is responding. I would STAY AWAY from the prednisone. If he is getting better you need to stay with the antibiotics, this is not a short term it is usually until 2 weeks AFTER the skin clears up. I have a feeling in the past you never really knocked it out of his system. Predinsone will further surpress his immune system (which is what the Atopica is doing do I don't think you should be mixing these).

Your vet needs to do some research about treatments - there is a lot of information available online I suggest he joins IVIS and other resources available to vets to find correct treatment options.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Great news!!!

Champ, you had us worried!!!


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*



> Originally Posted By: AnnemarieGreat news!!!
> 
> Champ, you had us worried!!!


Ditto!!!


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Yoohoo! go Champ! I know he has it in him to get over all this. Jewel, you're doing a great job, and your dedication and love for him pay off. Keep posting on his progresses, it's heartwarming!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

How is Champ-man doing today?


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Is Champ OK? I'm starting to get worried since we haven't heard anything for a while. I hope he's on the mend and getting back to normal again. He's such a sweetie.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I am worried too that we haven't heard anything. Hope Champ is doing well.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Good morning everyone,
Sorry I haven't been here for awhile.
Champs is improving, but very slowly....his sores are healing, but he is continuing to pull huge hunks of fur from his back....the vet put him on a stronger atihistamine, but it doesn't seem to be working.....

He is also having a large amount of puss draining from one side of his neck.....he has four days left on his antibiotics, then the vet says he will switch him to high doses of steroids to see if this will turn him around...

I have been cooking for him...chicken, mixed veggies and whole grain rice...his appetite and energy level is still great...just can't get the skin under control...


We have been taking him for rides everyday just so he can enjoy the outdoors a bit...... 

I will continue to keep everyone posted.

Love,
Jewel


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*










Thinking about you guys today. Hope everything is going well.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I'm glad to hear that Champ is improving. 

I hope that the steroids will help him get over this once and for all!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hi everyone,
Champ started on Prednisone Thursday and has really improved since then...his energy is extremely high, appetite is great and he's starting to bark again...ALOT!
Also, all sores have dried up and he is no longer scratching...

He's lost 10 pounds and is down to 63lbs....hopefully the Pred and homecooking will fatten him up a bit... 

He had his Thyroid tested on Saturday, so results should be in today....
I'll keep everyone posted...


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hooray! That's great news!!!
















Thanks for keeping us posted. Champ really lives up to his name!


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*








Good boy Champ.


----------



## Dannay (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Glad to hear it







I thought that the prednisone would help clear him up. I am very happy to know that he's getting better. Look forward to seeing pictures!

As a little note, when Sabre was diagnosed and started on Prednisone, he was down to 67lbs. When he eventually passed away, he was 90lbs







His appetite was very good after taking them for a little while.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

hi,
Champ got his test results back from his Thyroid test...his levels were 2.4....
His vet has changed his Soloxin dosage from .6mgs to .7

Champ is still continuing to improve...just eating us out of house and home...lol....poor baby stands at the fridge and barks...he knows that's where his food comes from...lol

We try to eat dinner at the same time that he does, but he scarfs down his food before we finish then begs for ours...We've caught our 3y/o letting him finish off his veggies... 

He seems like he's just starving, but I know it's the pred

Please continue to keep us in your prays....I'll keep everyone posted

Jewel


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Wow! This made my day!
Way to go Champ and Jewel, we are pulling for you.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Great job, Jewel! That boy of yours is somethin' else! Hope to hear nothing but GREAT updates and can't wait to see new pictures of Champ.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Oh, I am so glad to hear Champ is doing much better! We would love to see some new pictures when you get time.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

So happy to hear this


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hi, 
Champ is still improving each day..... 
Not gaining weight as quickly as I would like, but eating like crazy! 
As soon as he eats, he goes poop within a couple of minutes. 

His skin has dried up and is now flaking off...and hair is growing back slowly.... 

Ears are completely healed and standing back up again...and energy is still WAY up.. 

His vet has lowered his steroid dosage to 40mgs a day... 

If anyone has any suggestions on something that I can feed him to bulk him up that would be great! 

He currently is eating: 
1 cp lean meat, 1 cp mixed veggies, 1 baked potatoe...3xs daily 
Snack: 1 large apple, 1 cp baby carrots 

After all of this, he still stands at the fridge and barks, he even attempted to go into the garbage can right in front of me. 

He just started his lower dose of Pred this morning, hopefully that will help out a bit..


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Glad to hear Champ is improving! He must be one tough boy! Maybe we will get to see some new pictures soon?


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Excellent! Glad to hear he's feeling better!!


----------



## AMM (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

How about some raw eggs - shells too! You don't say if he's getting any source of calcium, but if not the egg shells will help. My dogs also like cottage cheese, tuna, blueberries, and raw honey.

So glad to hear that Champ is doing better.


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Glad to hear he is doing well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Champ is "our" (mom Jewel's, of course) miracle dog.
Way to go Champ! You have a fan club here.


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

WONDERFUL news!!!
(((Hugs))) to both you and Champ... and yes, we're eagerly awaiting those pictures


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

How is "our" Champ doing these days?


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Any updates on Champ??


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Pictures!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hi Everyone,
Sorry I haven't been on for awhile....My dad is very ill, so I've been trying to plan a trip to go visit him. He will be having surgery in 2 weeks. We have been stressing about leaving Champ. His vet will board him,but just hate for him to be around other dogs right with his immune system being the way that it is.

he is still doing great......running, playing and barking constantly for food..... i will talk to his vet today to find out about lowering the Pred dosage....

I'll will try to keep in touch...just very hectic right now...

Please keep my dad in your prayers


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Sorry to hear about your dad. I hope his surgery goes well.

Thanks for the update on Champ, it's so nice to hear he is doing well.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad's health problems. I hope he has a smooth and successful surgery and recovery. 

I know it's hard to leave Champ after all he's been through but at least you are leaving him with a vet who is familiar with his problems and will know how to treat anything that should come up (which probably won't as it sounds like he's doing a LOT better).


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Jewel,

How is Champ doing? And how is your dad doing? Did Champ do ok with boarding? Just wanted you to know that we're still keeping you in our thoughts!


----------



## Evie (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hang in there, you are in our thoughts


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hello everyone,
We are finally back home and settled somewhat.

Champ looks as if he's gained 20 extra pounds...lol
He's doing great! All sores have healed, fur is looking beautiful..and still growing, his nose is turning black and he has that sparkle in his eyes once again....Thank God!!

He will be going in to the vet Saturday to have his thyroid checked ...just want to stay on top of things ... 

Thank you all for your concern and continuing to stand by us thru such difficult times.....I know we'll get thru this and be healthy and happy again....

I have been snapping some photos here and there, but don't have a digital camera...just a throw away, So as soon as we get them all taken up I'll post them...

Take care,
Love you all!
Jewel


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Reading your post today made me smile!







How wonderful that Champ is doing so well! I am sure you are feeling much better too!
Champ has the perfect name, doesn't he?
I can't wait to see pictures of him!


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Wonderful news. Glad to hear he has that sparkle back again.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Jewel,
That's just the best news! Can't wait to see pictures. I'll bet the change is dramatic from the last ones. This boy sures lives up to his name!


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hello everyone,

We received Champ's test results back form his T4 test. His numbers were 0.6...his vet says it's as if he hasn't been taking his meds at all.



So my hubbie, who's home today...did a full search of the house for pills and sure enough he found 17 soloxine tabs in the cushion of my sofa.This is where Champ normally goes right after we give him his pills. Apparently he has been spitting them out. Didn't realize dogs were this clever!!!



So from now on I'll be sticking them down his throat myself. lol 

He also noticed that Champ was holding a large amount of fluid in his stomach. This was on Saturday,but today it has decreased alot in size. my vet says that we will just monitor him for the next couple of days and see what happens.

I'll keep everyone posted. His spirits are still high, eating and playing just fine.

Will be in touch.

Love,
Jewel


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*



> Originally Posted By: Champsmom found 17 soloxine tabs in the cushion of my sofa.










Baaadddd boy Champ! (clever but bad!) Please take your medicine Champ. We want to keep hearing those "he's getting better" stories!

Jewel, will he take them in a treat of some sort? A hot dog piece or other piece of soft food? That way he can't work it out of his mouth.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I think it was more so my fault for not paying attention to him and trusting that he was swallowing them....So I guess I was a bad mommy too..









But trust I will be watching him like a hawk from this point on....LOL



> Originally Posted By: JenM66
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Champsmom found 17 soloxine tabs in the cushion of my sofa.
> ...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

They are sneaky, aren't they?









I put Chama's pills in a nasty glob of wet dog food and they go right down, no problem.


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*



> Originally Posted By: Champsmomfound 17 soloxine tabs in the cushion of my sofa... Apparently he has been spitting them out.


 I'll bet Mr Smartypants was very proud of himself!!!

Our first GSD, at 12 1/2, would consume an entire kibble meal, yet leave her teensy green thyroid (Eltroxin) pill in the bottom of a *spotless* bowl!! I tried sticking only the pill down her throat, but had no luck with that... A dollop of good, old-fashioned liversausage always did the trick for her.

Glad to hear Champ's doing so well - looking forward to the photos.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Hello everyone,
I know I've been gone for awhile, but life has just been crazy.

Good news: Champ is doing great and now has a girlfriend which his vet has approved of.

A very good friend of mine gave us one of her prize shepherds(her favorite) to keep Champ company. She is a therapy dog so is very good with Champ and the kids.
Champ is ver happy to have her. Her name is Lissy...we are so blessed to have her. Champs spirits are so much higher since she's been here.
Here she is.....


----------



## Annemarie (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

That's great jewel, been thinking about you guys.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

That means so much. Thanks!

We've come such a long way.



> Originally Posted By: AnnemarieThat's great jewel, been thinking about you guys.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Wow Champ looks really good. Neat that he has a girlfriend.

Val


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I'm glad things are turning around for Champ.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Champ is looking great!







That is wonderful that your friend gave him a friend! Do they play together?


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Thank you everyone for your sweet comments.

Lissy is 4y/o and is ours to keep. She's such a little sweetheart. Very submisive and just wanting to please. Which is what Champ needs as he's grown to be quite the alpha since he's been sick. lol

They both play very nicely together, although in the beginning Champ wasn't havin it...lol

Lissy was very patient and waited fro Champ to come around. LOL


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

WOW!! Champ is looking awesome... and so does his girlfriend!! So glad that everything is going so well!! YAY!!!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Champ looks great!!!


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Champ looks wonderful!! I love his smile! Your new addition is beautifula also!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Wow does he look great! And what a pretty girl!

Jewel-I remember he was unneutered and that it might be that neutering (MIGHT-can't remember what I read it was so long ago) might help with his illness. 

Regardless, wanted to make sure one of the pair was "fixed" so that his awful, terrible, horrendous genetics don't get passed on. No one would ever want another awesome dog like Champ, or wonderful family like yours, go through this. 

Beautiful dogs! So happy to see him like that. Wow.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

If it's the Lissy I am thinking of, she was recently spayed. Jewel he looks so much better, I am sure having a friend will do wonders for him.


----------



## tab1220 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Yes! She was just spayed on the 3rd. Do you know my Lissy?


> Originally Posted By: GS MomIf it's the Lissy I am thinking of, she was recently spayed. Jewel he looks so much better, I am sure having a friend will do wonders for him.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

WOW! Champ looks so much better, Jewel! I'm so glad that he's finally overcome his illness and is on the mend and even has a live-in girlfriend! When I think of everything that he (and you) have been through, it's really heartwarming to see these pictures and hear how well he's doing. Congratulations on your new addition. Lissy is a very pretty girl and sounds like a perfect match for Champ! It's so nice to see a happy ending here!


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

just checking in for a new update on Champ!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

I know this is an old thread but I think of Champ from time to time and wonder how is he doing now? Has anyone heard from Jewel?


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Champ was PTS a few months back...
It was a difficult decision for Jewel and her family but it was the right decision for Champ.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Oh no! Poor Champ and Jewel. She fought so hard for her boy.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re:Champ in TN--He's getting better!*

Oh, that is so sad! How devastated Jewel and her family must be. She tried so hard to help him. RIP Champ.


----------

